# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El Valle del Ebro, en riesgo de desertificación

## sergi1907

La actividad humana y el clima han degradado el 30 % de la superficie de la Península Ibérica.

La actividad humana y los factores climáticos han provocado la degradación de aproximadamente el 30 % de la superficie de la Península Ibérica, pero sólo el 5 % de este territorio está afectado por procesos de desertificación activos en la actualidad, mientras que el resto corresponde a zonas degradadas en el pasado o "desertificación heredada".

Así lo ha declarado el experto en desertificación de la Estación Experimental de Zonas Áridas del CSIC, Juan Puigdefábregas, con motivo de la celebración del Día Mundial de Lucha contra la Desertificación y la Sequía, instaurado por la ONU en 1994, que este año lleva el lema "La Tierra pertenece al futuro, protejámosla del cambio climático".

En opinión de Puigdefábregas, en España existen cinco principales escenarios de riesgo de desertificación, ligados a la agricultura intensiva, la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos y la erosión del suelo: la agricultura intensiva del litoral mediterráneo, los nuevos olivares de Andalucía oriental, los regadíos de La Mancha y del Valle del Ebro y las dehesas extremeñas.

Según el director del Centro de Investigaciones sobre Desertificación del CSIC y la Universidad de Valencia, Vicente Andreu, este fenómeno inducido por el hombre "afecta de una u otra manera a casi la totalidad del territorio de España salvo la cornisa cantábrica y el noroeste" y además "no se han tomado medidas lo suficientemente eficaces para contenerlo".

Andreu ha destacado la dificultad de controlar los "tentáculos" de este fenómeno, como el "boom inmobiliario", la deforestación, la incidencia de incendios forestales y la explotación intensiva de los acuíferos, principales factores de la desertificación hacia los que se deberían enfocar "medidas urgentes y drásticas".

Además, el cambio climático podría tener "consecuencias graves" a medio plazo si se cumplen las previsiones científicas, que en la zona del mediterráneo occidental prevén una subida de las temperaturas, disminución de las lluvias y episodios de precipitaciones muy intensos que implicarán "fuertes escorrentías, que arrastrarán mucho suelo, aumentarán los procesos erosivos y empobrecerán más el terreno", ha señalado.

Andreu ha manifestado que "siempre hay formas de paliarlo, pero hay que tener en cuenta que no sólo depende de la investigación, sino también de las políticas de los gobiernos, la situación económica y la necesidad de una solución global".

Según el decano del Colegio de Ingenieros de Montes, Carlos del Álamo, "lo terrible son las consecuencias: pérdida de capacidad de cultivo de los suelos y de la supervivencia del monte, pérdida casi irreversible de la biodiversidad, pérdida de empleos, emigración inevitable debido a la pobreza y, en áreas muy extensas de países poco desarrollados, un aumento alarmante de la malnutrición".

En este sentido, del Álamo ha destacado que "la gestión sostenible de la tierra aumenta la capacidad de los ecosistemas de sobreponerse a impactos ambientales adversos, mejora la condición de vida de las personas y contribuye a la no aparición de incendios forestales, otra de las grandes causas de la desertificación".

Así, desde la organización ecologista WWF proponen fomentar un uso del territorio compatible con la conservación del medioambiente a través de una gestión sostenible de los recursos hídricos, una política agraria que estimule un buen uso del suelo y los recursos, una lucha más eficiente contra los incendios y la restauración de hábitats forestales afectados por este proceso de degradación.

En el mundo, la desertificación y la sequía amenazan seriamente los medios de subsistencia de más de 1.200 millones de personas en 168 países, según datos de la Convención de las Naciones Unidas contra la Desertificación.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...94338_300.html

----------

